# USA Trains future locomotives and rolling stock



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

I saw an article in the Dec. 2013 Garden Railways that was about USA Trains' history. The second the last paragraph reads "Future plans include more Ultimate Series rolling stock pieces both in the 50s-60s and more modern eras. We also plan to introduce more Ultimate Series and Prestige Series locomotives over the next few years. We are keeping it going by making as many new items as fast as we can and we hope that our customers enjoy each new introduction." This sound like great news. Yes, it could be 2,3 or 4 years away but does anybody have any guess what USA Trains will be making. I hope they make an ES44AC locomotive. What do you guys want and think?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: 

Alco Century 
Alco Century 
Alco Century 
 Alco Century 
Alco Century 
Alco Century 
Alco Century  

A major hole in the Large scale Diesel lineup! 
Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By marc iacobucci on 03 Nov 2013 02:14 PM 
but does anybody have any guess what USA Trains will be making.



No one has the slightest idea! 

guessing and dreaming is fine..but it will be completely useless at this point..

Scot


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Ultimate Series and Prestige Series. Doesn't matter what I think I want, cause I will never afford it! Besides,all of the pieces break off after running around the backyard two times.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What we need is something really new and different like a Fairbanks Morris loco. Ya Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

8444 steamer.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

If usa trains does another diesel locomotive it better have the right size wheels on it...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I want my SD9's !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 05 Nov 2013 12:15 PM 
I want my SD9's !!!!!!!!!!

I'll second that!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If USA really wants a great selling loco, they'll make a 0-6-0 slope back tender switcher and or a 0-8-0 switcher.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I do not know what USAT is making next, but don't disclude AML for future releases. I know that after they get done with the SD-60s that they are going back and doing a couple different 50-60s era EMD models. I can't say which, but most folks will be happy. I know of a couple 2-3 new frieght cars in the works as well. There will be good stuff in the next couple years to fill the void Aristo left to keep us standard gauge folks happy. It's just the same hurry up and wait thing. I also won't be surprised to see someone or corperation pick up the Aristo line too someday, but I haven't heard of who or when.

Rocky


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 26 Nov 2013 04:02 PM 
I do not know what USAT is making next, but don't disclude AML for future releases. I know that after they get done with the SD-60s that they are going back and doing a couple different 50-60s era EMD models.
Rocky 

GP60, not SD60..
and where did you hear about "a couple different 50-60s era EMD models"? 
The GP60 has been "on hold" for years..
Scot


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The GP60 is currently a working project.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 05 Nov 2013 06:49 PM 
If USA really wants a great selling loco, they'll make a 0-6-0 slope back tender switcher and or a 0-8-0 switcher. 
AML and Aristo already made 0-6-0s in 1/29th with slope back tenders.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"AML and Aristo already made 0-6-0s in 1/29th with slope back tenders."

I know this is a moot point, but could somebody please post a photo of the Aristo 0-6-0 with the slope-backed tender? I honestly have never seen one.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well they made a tender... and another did the loco... Dave, don't hold your breath.... 

Me? I'd like a Prarrie or Mastadon, both fine for branch lines ... oh that's a 2-6-2 and 4-8-0. 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John;

I thought I had missed a product release somewhere along the line.

You are more likely to see the 2-6-2 Prarrie than the 4-8-0 Mastadon. I believe N&W had the most 4-8-0s. Our Roanoke Chapter, NRHS is slowly restoring one of the prototypes. I probably won't live to see it finished, but it will be beautiful.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 26 Nov 2013 05:18 PM 
The GP60 is currently a working project. 
Robby, then you need to update your Web site for the *AML GP60 status* where it still states:
"Due to the economy the GP60s have been put on hold indefinatly!"

-Ted


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristocraft 0-4-0's were made with the slopeback tender.
but Aristo never made a 0-6-0.

Scot


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes these wish list posts get kind of amusing.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll agree with Randy and Marty. 

A decent 0-8-0 switcher would be a good seller and the Northern was the most commonly used mainline locomotive of the modern steam era. I am flabbergasted its never been done in plastic. 

Personally I would love to see an affordable 0-4-0 Dockside switcher.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I've scoured Google for an AML 0-6-0 with a slopeback tender. The only thing I found was a Live Steam version which I'm sure is 1/32 scale. None on Ebay either. So if they made them, it must have been very limited quantity with a high price. So I still think USA or Piko could bring one out at a reasonable 5-600 dollar street price and sell a lot of them.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Still waiting for my "TUNNEL MOTORS".... 

while I keep building what I really want.... 

Dirk


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Scotty. A Alco Century would be nice. I will add my predictable GE 70 tonner.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristocraft 0-4-0's were made with the slopeback tender. 
but Aristo never made a 0-6-0. 
My apologies. I didn't think there was that much difference between an 0-4-0 switcher and an 0-6-0. The 0-8-0 is a bit different - but then what do I know about switchers? I was brought up on "shunters", and few of them had tenders!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...What do you guys want and think? "


Whenever i see the Bowser rep (at our IASTS show) with their table of ho (power units) product just released or being finalized . . . I've always said to him, .... no one manufacturer yet in LS has released any Century loco, IF they did they would sell more of them than another gp or sd or steamer . . . . 

And regards this interview or article (was that part of their paid ad ?) It is no diff. than what previously said be it from B'mann, AML, Aristo', and the smaller scale companies too !!! Until it actually shows up on the shelves for sale to the consumer it is just corp. chatter !!

imho


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

1) FM Trainmasters 
2) RS1 
3) Modern HEAVY consolidations 
4) 44 tonner (again) or any critter 
5) SD35 

Or just more of the same in WESTERN MARYLAND paint schemes.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes...GP35's would be a great addition.. 

Then I would not have to build em....but ... 

A Challenger.... 

Marty was right... UP 844 

D


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think we have seen enough of the 0-4-0s and 0-6-0 that have been offered by various manufactures. It's time to move on and get some new stuff whether it be diesels or steam. Later RJD


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

any Alco other then the RS3 would work, especially the century series, anlong with some intermodial spine cars


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

How about userping AML and doing a GP-60, even I might buy one or two of those


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go for anything with their Blomberg B/M truck. 
freight: low nose GP9, GP20, GP35, GP40W, GP50, GP60, MP15, GENSETS, BL2 
passenger: FT, FP7, FP9, F40PH, F59PH/PHI 

Cant beat the power and reliability of this powerblock...


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well my order is in for 3 different roadnumbers of my flavor of the 2500 HP GM unit that's going to be made. As it pleases me on the choice that was made I more look forward to the next loco after that because that one will be the Goat's favorite loco. Perhaps someday they will make the U-33Cs and F-45s too. Rocky


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

I WANT the Norfolk & Western class J 4-8-4 steam locomotive #611!!!!!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I think locos that are quite road specific may only be made in brass and that only in 1/32nd scale too. So save your money as they generally are in the 4 digit figures. Or you could kitbash your own as I have done with my GN P-2 4-8-2 mountain, my SDP-40 and my SD-9. Even though the SD-9s are going to be made, I got tired of waiting. But really if a manufacturer is going to make a loco, it does not make sense to do one that was not a widely produced one in the 1:1 world, that is make it in a large quantity in plastic and 1:29th scale. The manufacturer would end up eating the cost for making a lot of units that only a few folks would buy. Example, why should folks that don't model N&W buy one ??? Those units are made as I said in brass, 1:32nd scale and quite spendy as only the most serious collectors will buy them. Accucraft made the GN S-2 class 4-8-4 northern, which I would have loved to buy one, but I passed on the GN S-2 northern, not because of the price, but because of the scale. Too small for the price and it would look strange next to my 1/29th fleet of locos and rolling stock. Rocky


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, if you are referring to the live steam GN S-2 northern, that was produced by Aster not accucraft.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, your right. My bad, I seem to get the two mixed up from time to time







Perhaps if I had some of their models and work/play with them I'd get ' em straight. Rocky


----------

